# Are Pax really that critical?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I wanna know what I can do to get my ratings up or are my pax really that critical, my riders tell me that I have the cleanest car compared to other uber drivers, inside and out. I try to dress nice, wear nice cologne, have all the gadgets that a person could need, and yet my ratings stay around 4.7. I drive from anywhere from 55 to 65 hours per week. 

I think one of my weaknesses is that I never grew up in this area, and I only moved here since last December. So sometimes I don't know all of the shortcuts or I miss a road because I don't see it.

Also there is the problem with the uber app that when someone requests me, they aren't exactly where uber says they are and the customer states they just use the pin, but the pin isn't always accurate. So could they be giving me bad ratings because of the uber app?

Also sometimes my gps will take to a location that isn't even close to where the rider is, so I have to call the rider and then I find out where they are, but yet the gps isn't really that close, I mean yeah it is generally close, but it could be way more accurate. So Idk, what I can do to improve this.

Oh and also I think another issue is sometimes I pick up foreign people who, can barely speak English, and they have no clue where they are at and I constantly have to have them repeat themselves, then they get impatient and so forth. One thing that annoys me is when I ask them if that are at a certain entrance and they say yes, because they can't understand you either, then you have to call them back to find out where they are again, then they are like we are in the parking garage area, I'm like why didn't you say that in the first place.

So the only thing I can think of is that my knowledge of the city is holding me back, but I guess it could be other variables too and understanding foreign people.

I also really do wonder how critical pax are too. Do they expect us to be perfect to get 5 stars or what, even though thats not reality. 

How can I get my ratings up to 4.8 or 4.9?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No cologne. Pax hate it.

No "where's waldo". Drive only to the pin.

No phone call/texts. Wait at the pin 5 minutes, collect $5 when you cancel " customer no show" and move on.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> No "where's waldo". Drive only to the pin.


Here's what I do.

Arrive at the pin. No where else. Give only 5 minutes for the passenger to arrive. When s/he doesn't arrive, cancel the trip and declare that passenger a 'no-show'. You will be paid a cancellation fee afterwards.

When you are waiting at the pinned area and the passenger calls you to know where you are, say you are at the location where s/he dropped the pin and hang up. If that passenger doesn't arrive or tells you s/he is somewhere else,
stop it right there and hang up the phone. Cancel the trip and do not respond to text/calls you may receive afterwards. (It can happen)


pbracing33b said:


> So I wanna know what I can do to get my ratings up or are my pax really that critical, my riders tell me that I have the cleanest car compared to other uber drivers, inside and out. I try to dress nice, wear nice cologne, have all the gadgets that a person could need, and yet my ratings stay around 4.7. I drive from anywhere from 55 to 65 hours per week.


For the most part, passengers expect to "ride with style" so obviously, you should keep your car clean and smelling nice. You should keep yourself clean and never try to be rude to your passengers. Ever. Under no circumstances should you waste your passengers time by going to a gas station to refuel your car or stop by a bathroom. Do those things BEFORE picking up a passenger.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No cologne. Pax hate it.
> 
> No "where's waldo". Drive only to the pin.
> 
> No phone call/texts. Wait at the pin 5 minutes, collect $5 when you cancel " customer no show" and move on.


Bad idea in a small market like Toledo


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Bad idea in a small market like Toledo


I agree, sometimes the fare isn't worth much, but if I work with the rider, sometimes I get a big tip and that always help, but its not a guarantee either, btw the one pax I mentioned above had a low rating, like a 4.5. Plus I gave him a 1 star too. so it prob dropped even more. But we have to deal with people like this almost daily. I'm starting to stay away from the campus area now, bc I am kinda of getting tired of the college kids. (no tips, and confusing situations)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> No one approached my car, so after a minute I canceled 'Do Not Charge rider' and drove away.


Bear in mind, the "Do Not Charge Rider" counts against your stats ... I think it dings your acceptance rate (but it's been months since I've used it). Try the "No show" option ... Pax should know the "no open container" law ... so clearly, they weren't your pax


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

You're never going to maintain a perfect 5.0. Here's why:

1.) Asshole riders who will rate you 1* regardless of anything, just because they can and because Uber doesn't do a damn thing to filter them out.
2.) Riders who will ding your rating for things like traffic, weather, their flight being rescheduled, or their girlfriend/boyfriend being a *****.
3.) Uninformed riders who think 4* is actually a good rating. Yes, everywhere ELSE in the universe - Yelp, Google, Amazon, eBay, etc - 4* means "not perfect, but definitely above ordinary". It's not the rider's fault that Uber has totally ****ed up the system.
4.) I have a sneaking suspicion that the Uber system doesn't always "count" all the ratings. If there's a significant delay (up to 24-48 hours) for the overnight ratings to be calculated into the score, there's always the possibility that something doesn't get counted.

I wouldn't worry about it unless you drop to like 4.6 or so. In my market (North NJ / NYC), pretty much every driver I've seen, is in the 4.75-4.8 range.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> You're never going to maintain a perfect 5.0. Here's why:
> 
> 1.) Asshole riders who will rate you 1* regardless of anything, just because they can and because Uber doesn't do a damn thing to filter them out.
> 2.) Riders who will ding your rating for things like traffic, weather, their flight being rescheduled, or their girlfriend/boyfriend being a *****.
> ...


Technically I am a 4.68 sometimes it goes from 4.68-4.7, it seems like sometimes I get really good riders then sometimes I get really picky riders, so idk.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Bear in mind, the "Do Not Charge Rider" counts against your stats ... I think it dings your acceptance rate (but it's been months since I've used it). Try the "No show" option ... Pax should know the "no open container" law ... so clearly, they weren't your pax


I didn't realize that this counted against you, that doesn't even seem right, why would they count this against you?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So sometimes I don't know all of the shortcuts or I miss a road because I don't see it.


I run 2 GPS ... just to make sure I don't miss a turn; as far as shortcuts go ... I ask the pax if they have a particular shortcut they'd like to take; if not, we'll take the "optimized" route provided by Uncle Sam ... if it's good enough for the Dept. of Defense, I'm sure we can get you to your destination in the shortest possible time OR we can take your "shortcut"


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I didn't realize that this counted against you, that doesn't even seem right, why would they count this against you?


Because it's like saying that YOU messed up, so Uber shouldn't charge the rider. That's what's implied.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> why would they count this against you?


Because ... you just cost Uber money ... they didn't make anything, even though they dispatched you on the call. Even if you had either of these options: Pax Requested Cancel; Pax No Show; Wrong Address ... all of those options would have paid you & Uber. A mentor said; "Remember your ABC" ABC = Always Be Compensated ...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Even though I very much enjoyed LAuberX's reply. I don't do any of that.
About two minutes out I move from the map to the Uber app. I call the PAX as I hit ARRIVE.
I tell the PAX I am pulling up and will be in the white xx car with the flashers. I let them know there is limited parking, and I will do the best I can, but if they can "meet me out front we can get you in the car safely and quickly". 
Mention safety. They like that. 

Most comply without a problem.
I don't let the PAX run the show if I can help it. I still get fooled all the time, but I start out positive and try to pull that through.

A lot depends on the other Uber drivers they have had.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Try using the built in GPS within the Uber app. It works great for me. You don't have to rely on waze or Google maps...you see exactly where the pin is dropped. If it's in a weird spot, I will text the pax on the way(using one of my android hot keys) and usually get an exact address or business name while en route.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Here's what I do.
> 
> Arrive at the pin. No where else. Give only 5 minutes for the passenger to arrive. When s/he doesn't arrive, cancel the trip and declare that passenger a 'no-show'. You will be paid a cancellation fee afterwards.
> 
> ...


Remember Clifford was trying to cancel a driver account recently because he had bad ratings.
Clifford was desperate for suggestions to get his ratings up not 2 weeks ago. Now that I see he has gone into a gas station rest room with an un-monitored rider in his car, I find myself amazed.

Nothing against this specific user, but take into mind that not all info here is useful info. If a guy is fueling up, or stopping at the john with a customer in the car...

Always read members' past posts before you decide to believe the post or not.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's my process:

Text pax to confirm address & get gate code. *since Uber or pax mess up 30% of addresses; and since 40% my pax have a gate code
When I get confirmation ... text back "Thanks ... I'll be there shortly"
When I'm 5 minutes away ... text them with "I'm just around the corner, will be there in 2 minutes ... Ready to go?"
Hit the "Arrived" while pulling in the driveway (about 1 minute away)
90% of the time pax are outside ready to go
But I like RockinEZ 's "Limited Parking text ... so will incorporate that if the opportunity arises"


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Because ... you just cost Uber money ... they didn't make anything, even though they dispatched you on the call. Even if you had either of these options: Pax Requested Cancel; Pax No Show; Wrong Address ... all of those options would have paid you & Uber. A mentor said; "Remember your ABC" ABC = Always Be Compensated ...


'Wrong address shown' does not charge the rider. Are you sure you're an Uber driver?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Here's my process:
> 
> Text pax to confirm address & get gate code. *since Uber or pax mess up 30% of addresses; and since 40% my pax have a gate code
> When I get confirmation ... text back "Thanks ... I'll be there shortly"
> ...


NO TEXT! Cops look for texts and they cost a bundle here. I also don't want PAX thinking I am reading texts. Pulling over and reading a text just takes money out of my pocket. I don't read texts while driving, oh well.

I call them on the phone. It gives me a chance to get them moving, and also a chance to judge how drunk or stoned they are. We get to talk about parking or pickup on the street.

If the phone call goes bad, then CXL via the method that makes you happiest.

I like calling PAX just before arrival.
It saves me time and gives me a chance to get and give info.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Pax hate calls. Millennials never get them.

The whole point of Uber is that you see where they are. It's a different vibe in smaller markets


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Pax hate calls. Millennials never get them.
> 
> The whole point of Uber is that you see where they are.


I don't live in Tulsa, and I am not a Millennial. 
I don't actually care what Millennials think, because they are a trainable, regardless of when they were born

All of the PAX I asked about calling thought it was a good idea. I kept it up because it works in the San Diego market where there is no parking, and the PAX are willing to meet you half way.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> NO TEXT! Cops look for texts and they cost a bundle here. I also don't want PAX thinking I am reading texts. Pulling over and reading a text just takes money out of my pocket. I don't read texts while driving, oh well.


I have an automated text app ... the 1st text gets sent when I get the ping (not moving); I don't read texts while driving ... that's too dangerous (and illegal here too). And all my text messages are canned and sent via 1-touch quick key ... the only thing I ever have to read on the texts that I receive is the confirmation that the address is correct. And the gate code ... which I don't read or care about until I am parked at the gate. But calling seems to work for you ...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I wanna know what I can do to get my ratings up or are my pax really that critical, my riders tell me that I have the cleanest car compared to other uber drivers, inside and out. I try to dress nice, wear nice cologne, have all the gadgets that a person could need, and yet my ratings stay around 4.7. I drive from anywhere from 55 to 65 hours per week.
> 
> I think one of my weaknesses is that I never grew up in this area, and I only moved here since last December. So sometimes I don't know all of the shortcuts or I miss a road because I don't see it.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about about your rating. The rating system is horribly flawed and it isn't even statistically valid. Because the system is so flawed, there us no difference between a 4.7 and a 4.98.

Ditch the cologne and the unnecessary amenities and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I have an automated text app ... the 1st text gets sent when I get the ping (not moving); I don't read texts while driving ... that's too dangerous (and illegal here too). And all my text messages are canned and sent via 1-touch quick key ... the only thing I ever have to read on the texts that I receive is the confirmation that the address is correct. And the gate code ... which I don't read or care about until I am parked at the gate. But calling seems to work for you ...


And text leaves a RECORD which appears to be a necessity with this company and many of its customers


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

educate them


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Don't worry about about your rating. The rating system is horribly flawed and it isn't even statistically valid. Because the system is so flawed, there us no difference between a 4.7 and a 4.98.
> 
> Ditch the cologne and the unnecessary amenities and you'll be fine.


First off the cologne that I wear is very mild and not strong at all, part of the reason I wear cologne is bc sometimes I sweat alot. Can't help it, I always deodorize the car too to make sure it smells fresh.

I'm actually convinced that people are just pessimistic and are very critical, bc yesterday I only did 7 trips and I got a rating of 4.33. However one may have given me lower rating bc of one of my trips previously with them, but he still tipped so that doesn't make sense. I do I agree it is flawed, but people are pessimistic, even when u do everything right u still get a lowscore.

Again last night I had people tell me that my car was perfect for the job. So I don't get it really I dont.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> First off the cologne that I wear is very mild and not strong at all, part of the reason I wear cologne is bc sometimes I sweat alot. Can't help it, I always deodorize the car too to make sure it smells fresh.
> 
> I'm actually convinced that people are just pessimistic and are very critical, bc yesterday I only did 7 trips and I got a rating of 4.33. However one may have given me lower rating bc of one of my trips previously with them, but he still tipped so that doesn't make sense. I do I agree it is flawed, but people are pessimistic, even when u do everything right u still get a lowscore.
> 
> Again last night I had people tell me that my car was perfect for the job. So I don't get it really I dont.


Because the rating system is so horribly flawed and statistically invalid, you need not concern yourself with your score as long as it's above about 4.6.

But, truly, the cologne needs to go. Maybe use unscented talcum powder instead.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Because the rating system is so horribly flawed and statistically invalid, you need not concern yourself with your score as long as it's above about 4.6.
> 
> But, truly, the cologne needs to go. Maybe use unscented talcum powder instead.


Agree on "no cologne" Gold Bond powder extends shift by 4 hours


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

And, in case the scent problem is due to foot odor, athlete's foot spray works really well. Not a deodorant spray, mind you, but something that actually kills the microorganisms (tolnaftate, etc).


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Because the rating system is so horribly flawed and statistically invalid, you need not concern yourself with your score as long as it's above about 4.6.
> 
> But, truly, the cologne needs to go. Maybe use unscented talcum powder instead.


U know what I just did the math and it makes no sense. I had seven trips completed and two cancellations. Are they counting the cancellations against us? Bc every single number I used made no sense on how they came up with a 4.33.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Some ratings don't get calculated immediately. Give it 24-48 hours.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> And, in case the scent problem is due to foot odor, athlete's foot spray works really well. Not a deodorant spray, mind you, but something that actually kills the microorganisms (tolnaftate, etc).


Thank goodness I've never had this issue.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

PTB said:


> educate them


I do the best I can, often times, I will tell the rider to type in the address so there is no confusion. But people often times don't listen.

But even if u type it in wrong, the person could get the wrong address, for instance I had a women call me from NC to see if I had the correct address. I told her that I am in Ohio. I think this is something uber could improve upon, somehow


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

A simply body wash and scrubbing to remove dead skin cells does the trick for me.

It's hard for me to notice my own BO. I only use a deodorant every 32~48 hours.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Remember Clifford was trying to cancel a driver account recently because he had bad ratings.
> Clifford was desperate for suggestions to get his ratings up not 2 weeks ago. Now that I see he has gone into a gas station rest room with an un-monitored rider in his car, I find myself amazed.
> 
> Nothing against this specific user, but take into mind that not all info here is useful info. If a guy is fueling up, or stopping at the john with a customer in the car...
> ...


I've only had to fuel up once and "I FILLED UP BEFORE I WENT OUT!" My car gets about 30 mpg too. I got so busy one night that I apologize to the customers that I had to fill up and explained to them why, plus I was out in the middle of nowhere, bc my previous customers took me out there, and immediately got a ping in a small nearby town. I explained the situation and they were totally cool with it, I think they understood because they knew they were out in the middle of nowhere too, but normally I try to fill up b4 I go out every single time, but when it gets so busy that we don't even have time to turn it off, then thats a good night and thankfully the customers were understanding. But that was my one and only time.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think as the rates got cheaper it attracts more entitlelists.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

OK so I got my weekly summary and it said my Ave for the last two weeks was 4.76. Yet somehow I was still below average and while I am driving more than double the other drivers. 80 of 92 riders gave me 5 stars for the past two weeks. So how in the world am I a below average driver. I would say that is pretty good. Does uber have unrealistic expectations? I'm not saying they do, but I'm just wondering that's all.

BTW it's kinda of slow here in toledo tonight. Even with the mudhens ballgame going on.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Remember this; when one of the other assholes waits five minutes cancels and leaves without calling the rider, the rider gets pissed. Guess who gets the bad rating? The next driver they request. They see us all as Uber, not individuals. 

I like money like the next guy but not at the expense of the customer. Do things the right way. Karma is a ***** and eventually will catch up with you.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> And text leaves a RECORD which appears to be a necessity with this company and many of its customers


I'm quite certain that Uber & it's customers aren't the only ones that like having a "record" of the activity ... Good businesses keep records, *period*. Memories fade, date & time stamped records do not. Every airline, government agency, post office, police department, etc ... keep records ... they are handy for sorting out the details (or CYA) should anything ever go wrong.

We've been in business for nearly 25 years, we have an archive of every email sent or received; every file or document created; and in our cars every mile ever driven ... it's a bit harder to keep copies of every text sent or received (but we have most of those too). As one of our attorney put it "Document everything as if you'll have to defend yourself in court someday" ... we've been following that advice ever since ... and to-date we've had one vendor who tried to "strong arm" us into paying for services we didn't use with the line of "we've got more attorneys than you" ... until our attorney showed them a sample of how detailed and exhaustive our records were. That vendor quickly backed down and actually refunded our deposit, in addition to voiding the erroneous bill.

The only record we haven't needed or had until now was dash cams in our cars ... but we just ordered these dashcams (http://amzn.to/1MGX02G) and they're being installed soon.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I'm quite certain that Uber & it's customers aren't the only ones that like having a "record" of the activity ... Good businesses keep records, *period*. Memories fade, date & time stamped records do not. Every airline, government agency, post office, police department, etc ... keep records ... they are handy for sorting out the details (or CYA) should anything ever go wrong.
> 
> We've been in business for nearly 25 years, we have an archive of every email sent or received; every file or document created; and in our cars every mile ever driven ... it's a bit harder to keep copies of every text sent or received (but we have most of those too). As one of our attorney put it "Document everything as if you'll have to defend yourself in court someday" ... we've been following that advice ever since ... and to-date we've had one vendor who tried to "strong arm" us into paying for services we didn't use with the line of "we've got more attorneys than you" ... until our attorney showed them a sample of how detailed and exhaustive our records were. That vendor quickly backed down and actually refunded our deposit, in addition to voiding the erroneous bill.
> 
> The only record we haven't needed or had until now was dash cams in our cars ... but we just ordered these dashcams (http://amzn.to/1MGX02G) and they're being installed soon.


I hear ya! In fact it's time for me to do the next archive for the car company. With IMAP folders and shared accounts, it has grown out of control since I went back to my "day job" I do tell the office staff to at least delete the junk, and personal responses to confirmations (we probably have 1000 "thanks" replies in our main folder! My husband is a digital pack rat. I have a more IT Corporate approach, since my employer has strict retention guidelines.

Aside from Credit Card correspondence , I do prefer text/email over phone.

Our limo company will probably not spring for dash cams, no real need (at this time) but we are slowly seeing the need for GPS tracking. It would take the data burden off drivers, and let us manage fleet records more programmatically. But being the primary IT person, I sometimes feel overwhelmed by all the required actions now that I'm only available nights/weekends. I really just want to be on a beach!!!!LMAO!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Guess who gets the bad rating? The next driver they request. They see us all as Uber, not individuals


Yep ... the only 1* I have ever gotten was due to another driver who left my pax's GRANDMA standing on the curb because it took the 86 yo lady longer than 5 minutes to get from the living room to the curb. According to my pax he ordered the car for his grandma and texted the driver that it might take her a few extra minutes to come out. Apparently, the driver waiting 5 mins, collected $5 and left Grandma wondering WTF (though I doubt Grandma knew what WTF meant) ... in either case ... REMEMBER - we are in a SERVICE industry ... a little compassion and common courtesy goes a long way to making the Uber experience better for all pax. I'm not saying you should wait for 15 minutes without getting compensated .. but considering that the person requesting the Uber for his Grandma sent a text to the UberX driver that his Grandma might need a few extra minutes to get to curb ... sheesh ... give the old lady a break ... considering she was probably alive before your parents were even a twinkle in your grandparent's eyes. And she probably would have shared a wealth of knowledge with you ... had you waited a few extra minutes. You should be so lucky as to live to 86


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> First off the cologne that I wear is very mild and not strong at all, part of the reason I wear cologne is bc sometimes I sweat alot. Can't help it, I always deodorize the car too to make sure it smells fresh.
> 
> I'm actually convinced that people are just pessimistic and are very critical, bc yesterday I only did 7 trips and I got a rating of 4.33. However one may have given me lower rating bc of one of my trips previously with them, but he still tipped so that doesn't make sense. I do I agree it is flawed, but people are pessimistic, even when u do everything right u still get a lowscore.
> 
> Again last night I had people tell me that my car was perfect for the job. So I don't get it really I dont.


My 2cents:

Know your city. Know where you can pickup/drop off safely. Drive smoothly enough they could sleep undisturbed, or sip from an open coffee cup without spilling a drop. (I am not advocating allowing open coffee cups, that is what our lead chauffeur tells other drivers to illustrate a smooth ride) Be efficient, and knowledgable about traffic delays. Let the pax set the conversational tone and pace. Lose the cologne (freshen up with hand sanitizer ). Avoid air fresheners, keep your seats and carpet steam cleaned, then your car will smell fresh, not funky. Wear biz casual. (They obviously don't pay for suits, but there's nothing wrong with wearing one if you prefer!)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... the only 1* I have ever gotten was due to another driver who left my pax's GRANDMA standing on the curb because it took the 86 yo lady longer than 5 minutes to get from the living room to the curb. According to my pax he ordered the car for his grandma and texted the driver that it might take her a few extra minutes to come out. Apparently, the driver waiting 5 mins, collected $5 and left Grandma wondering WTF (though I doubt Grandma knew what WTF meant) ... in either case ... REMEMBER - we are in a SERVICE industry ... a little compassion and common courtesy goes a long way to making the Uber experience better for all pax. I'm not saying you should wait for 15 minutes without getting compensated .. but considering that the person requesting the Uber for his Grandma sent a text to the UberX driver that his Grandma might need a few extra minutes to get to curb ... sheesh ... give the old lady a break ... considering she was probably alive before your parents were even a twinkle in your grandparent's eyes. And she probably would have shared a wealth of knowledge with you ... had you waited a few extra minutes. You should be so lucky as to live to 86


Soooooo....They are rating the Uber experience, or at least think they are. Another FIXABLE issue on the platform, if this company cared :-(


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I really just want to be on a beach


From one IT dude to another (dudette) ... I'd recommend http://GoTripLog.com/ninja and the iPhone / Android apps for your GPS tracking & expense reporting. One of the best features is the fact that it starts tracking as soon as the car goes above 3MPH. And it will track all your expenses per car, with receipts uploaded to the cloud for easy retrieval. Plus when you have multiple cars, you can pull up reports for all cars from a single dashboard ... which should be a huge time saver come tax time.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> and I am not a Millennial.


Fyi, neither am i.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> From one IT dude to another (dudette) ... I'd recommend http://GoTripLog.com/ninja and the iPhone / Android apps for your GPS tracking & expense reporting. One of the best features is the fact that it starts tracking as soon as the car goes above 3MPH. And it will track all your expenses per car, with receipts uploaded to the cloud for easy retrieval. Plus when you have multiple cars, you can pull up reports for all cars from a single dashboard ... which should be a huge time saver come tax time.


Thanks! But I have to integrate with LimoAnywhere (gag) so we are limited to a few like Fleetmatics, Network Fleet, and one or two others, or I have to do my own port or pay someone to do it, or migrate to a better system.

See? More work, less beach!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> More work, less beach


Well ... to quote Blake "Some beach" ... lol


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> My 2cents:
> 
> Know your city. Know where you can pickup/drop off safely. Drive smoothly enough they could sleep undisturbed, or sip from an open coffee cup without spilling a drop. (I am not advocating allowing open coffee cups, that is what our lead chauffeur tells other drivers to illustrate a smooth ride) Be efficient, and knowledgable about traffic delays. Let the pax set the conversational tone and pace. Lose the cologne (freshen up with hand sanitizer ). Avoid air fresheners, keep your seats and carpet steam cleaned, then your car will smell fresh, not funky. Wear biz casual. (They obviously don't pay for suits, but there's nothing wrong with wearing one if you prefer!)


U obviously don't live in Toledo, their isn't a street that doesn't have bumps or potholes, Toledo is WELL known for not taking care of their streets. So I can only do so much for a smooth ride. I do go slow over the bumps, bc I am not going to tear up my car, for a $10 fare its not worth it.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... the only 1* I have ever gotten was due to another driver who left my pax's GRANDMA standing on the curb because it took the 86 yo lady longer than 5 minutes to get from the living room to the curb. According to my pax he ordered the car for his grandma and texted the driver that it might take her a few extra minutes to come out. Apparently, the driver waiting 5 mins, collected $5 and left Grandma wondering WTF (though I doubt Grandma knew what WTF meant) ... in either case ... REMEMBER - we are in a SERVICE industry ... a little compassion and common courtesy goes a long way to making the Uber experience better for all pax. I'm not saying you should wait for 15 minutes without getting compensated .. but considering that the person requesting the Uber for his Grandma sent a text to the UberX driver that his Grandma might need a few extra minutes to get to curb ... sheesh ... give the old lady a break ... considering she was probably alive before your parents were even a twinkle in your grandparent's eyes. And she probably would have shared a wealth of knowledge with you ... had you waited a few extra minutes. You should be so lucky as to live to 86


Well last night, I texted a rider, twice, called the rider twice (automatically went to voicemail) and no response, I have no other recourse but to say the rider was a no show, secondly I hate no shows, because I had to drive like 10 mins to the guy. Plus I waited on the guy 7 minutes and canceled. I tried everything that I knew of to contact the rider.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> U obviously don't live in Toledo, their isn't a street that doesn't have bumps or potholes, Toledo is WELL known for not taking care of their streets. So I can only do so much for a smooth ride. I do go slow over the bumps, bc I am not going to tear up my car, for a $10 fare its not worth it.


In that case, caution the rider that it may be rough. Know the rough spots , drive around them cautiously when possible.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So I wanna know what I can do to get my ratings up or are my pax really that critical, my riders tell me that I have the cleanest car compared to other uber drivers, inside and out. I try to dress nice, wear nice cologne, have all the gadgets that a person could need, and yet my ratings stay around 4.7. I drive from anywhere from 55 to 65 hours per week.
> 
> I think one of my weaknesses is that I never grew up in this area, and I only moved here since last December. So sometimes I don't know all of the shortcuts or I miss a road because I don't see it.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Why are you concerned about your rating as long as it's above the kill threshold?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> I'm confused. Why are you concerned about your rating as long as it's above the kill threshold?


I think its my competitive nature in me, I'm extremely competitive, but I have learned to calm down over the years, lol. But yes I am extremely competitive and focus on numbers quite a bit.


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I don't live in Tulsa, and I am not a Millennial.
> I don't actually care what Millennials think, because they are a trainable, regardless of when they were born
> 
> All of the PAX I asked about calling thought it was a good idea. I kept it up because it works in the San Diego market where there is no parking, and the PAX are willing to meet you half way.


I live in San Diego also, the best town in the country, Hooray!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

As far as the cologne goes, you must know that sweat doesn't stink, its the bacteria that stinks. So if you are showering and applying deodorant in addition to wearing clean clothes, you aren't going to stink worse than you should unless you're working more hours than you should. The rest of the advice you received was good as well. Don't deal with no bs. Period.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I think its my competitive nature in me, I'm extremely competitive, but I have learned to calm down over the years, lol. But yes I am extremely competitive and focus on numbers quite a bit.


But all the research tells us that the system used to rate drivers is really poor and doesn't mean much. So why concern yourself?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

He's right. Disregard components you have no control over. Focus on things you can control and move forward.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Remember Clifford was trying to cancel a driver account recently because he had bad ratings.
> Clifford was desperate for suggestions to get his ratings up not 2 weeks ago. Now that I see he has gone into a gas station rest room with an un-monitored rider in his car, I find myself amazed.
> 
> Nothing against this specific user, but take into mind that not all info here is useful info. If a guy is fueling up, or stopping at the john with a customer in the car...
> ...


 Dont forget that he was on meds also. Well so he said and then said he wasnt.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> As far as the cologne goes, you must know that sweat doesn't stink, its the bacteria that stinks. So if you are showering and applying deodorant in addition to wearing clean clothes, you aren't going to stink worse than you should unless you're working more hours than you should. The rest of the advice you received was good as well. Don't deal with no bs. Period.


On Friday, Saturday, I tend to work alot and it seems like after about 8 hours of driving is when I notice the sweat. But the other days I only work like 5 maybe 6 hours typically, just depends if i,the gets busy or not.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Definitely lose the cologne...and strong air freshener if u use it


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Definitely lose the cologne...and strong air freshener if u use it


Febreze original scent. Spritz the seats and headliner one hour before driving. Leave windows cracked. Car will smell great all night...or until someone pukes up 9 white Russians and a combo plate on your backseat.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Bad idea in a small market like Toledo


^^^
How small is Toledo? 
Vegas is only about just under half a million, but they always say that it's over a million because they include all of the areas that people 'think' are Las Vegas, like North Las Vegas, and Henderson... not to forget the unincorporated areas where residents have Las Vegas addresses, but actually live in the unincorporated area, like I do. 
A lot of people don't know this, but all of the Strip hotels/casinos aren't actually in the City of Las Vegas... they are in the unincorporated area but have Vegas addresses.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> A simply body wash and scrubbing to remove dead skin cells does the trick for me.
> 
> It's hard for me to notice my own BO. I only use a deodorant every 32~48 hours.


Dude how do u not put on deodorant every 8-12 hours! I can't believe u just admitted this on this forum. Rofl. Sorry dude had to point this out. Rofl lolololololololol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... the only 1* I have ever gotten was due to another driver who left my pax's GRANDMA standing on the curb because it took the 86 yo lady longer than 5 minutes to get from the living room to the curb. According to my pax he ordered the car for his grandma and texted the driver that it might take her a few extra minutes to come out. Apparently, the driver waiting 5 mins, collected $5 and left Grandma wondering WTF (though I doubt Grandma knew what WTF meant) ... in either case ... REMEMBER - we are in a SERVICE industry ... a little compassion and common courtesy goes a long way to making the Uber experience better for all pax. I'm not saying you should wait for 15 minutes without getting compensated .. but considering that the person requesting the Uber for his Grandma sent a text to the UberX driver that his Grandma might need a few extra minutes to get to curb ... sheesh ... give the old lady a break ... considering she was probably alive before your parents were even a twinkle in your grandparent's eyes. And she probably would have shared a wealth of knowledge with you ... had you waited a few extra minutes. You should be so lucky as to live to 86


^^^
Not with Uber, but my company gets those reservations all the time and it's there in the driver's instructions, most of the time straight from dispatch. 
However in the Uber sense of the word, you can't treat every passenger like it's potentially an 86 year old lady. 
As little as Ubers earn, the old phrase of: "Time is money" was never more true. 
By the way, are there actual instructions along with the ping that could clarify a few things for the driver? 
I don't think that I remember ever reading anything here on that subject.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> By the way, are there actual instructions along with the ping that could clarify a few things for the driver?


Nope. No instructions with the ping. However, according to my pax he sent the driver a text message as soon as the driver accepted the trip.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Nope. No instructions with the ping. However, according to my pax he sent the driver a text message as soon as the driver accepted the trip.


Ah, ok... that's probably where some of the crap hit the fan... driver didn't read the txt... for one reason or another. 
Too busy, too lazy, too... whatever. 
Anyway, it's a real shame that the ultimate driver has to take it on the chin for what some other clueless driver did.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> How small is Toledo?
> Vegas is only about just under half a million, but they always say that it's over a million because they include all of the areas that people 'think' are Las Vegas, like North Las Vegas, and Henderson... not to forget the unincorporated areas where residents have Las Vegas addresses, but actually live in the unincorporated area, like I do.
> A lot of people don't know this, but all of the Strip hotels/casinos aren't actually in the City of Las Vegas... they are in the unincorporated area but have Vegas addresses.


It's not that big. What's you point? Sorry, just asking. You would still have rides in and out of the Vegas subburbs...just like in any city


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> It's not that big. What's you point? Sorry, just asking. You would still have rides in and out of the Vegas subburbs...just like in any city


^^^
You should have just said that you don't know. 
I should have Googled it. 
The "point" is that you mentioned Toledo being a small market. 
I don't work the burbs. 
I run the wheels off of my assigned car, a CTS Cadillac. 
Happy as hell that I went back to work for them instead of Uber... they were kicked off the road by the time I was supposed to start work. 
My Mercedes CLA 250 would have only qualified for X anyway, and by now would be trashed. 
LMFAO.


----------



## GoneInThreeHundredSeconds (May 20, 2015)

I'm gone in 300secs...Boom..£5 thank you very much.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I like Febreze UnStopables in Fresh scent.

It still absorbs odors, but it doesn't smell like Febreze (which, IMHO, is a smell everyone knows about by now, so it's like saying "hey, my car USED to smell like crap, but now I've covered it up with Febreze").

http://www.unstopables.com/en-us/scents


----------



## Cristian Jimenez (Jun 11, 2015)

It's funny but I have realized that in my weekly report, I receive the feedback from PAX and the comments are: "Great service", "Uber is the best" and I have never received any bad comments...

So it means something...

1. Or Uber is not scoring in a fair manner
2. Or some PAX don't know that 5 stars is the best rate.

I say this, because I have been a PAX. When I rate with 5 stars, no comments are allowed! It is only below 3 stars... so, how is it possible to receive great comments??? Only because they were rated with 3 stars or below...

What is the problem here?

BTW, it came my attention, I have also a score of 4.7!!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Cristian Jimenez said:


> It's funny but I have realized that in my weekly report, I receive the feedback from PAX and the comments are: "Great service", "Uber is the best" and I have never received any bad comments...
> 
> So it means something...
> 
> ...


I've noticed the exact same thing, too. I think we need to do a better job of explaining the 5 star system with pax so they know why 5 stars is so important.

I'm also confused by the rating system and comments too. However I wasn't aware that you couldn't leave a comment for a 5 star, that is interesting, for sure.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I've noticed the exact same thing, too. I think we need to do a better job of explaining the 5 star system with pax so they know why 5 stars is so important.
> 
> I'm also confused by the rating system and comments too. However I wasn't aware that you couldn't leave a comment for a 5 star, that is interesting, for sure.


Here is what you need to explain to paxs...

5 stars: Ride was awesome, driver was wonderful, car was clean.
4 stars: One vote to terminate driver immediately.
3 stars: Two votes to terminate driver immediately.
2 stars: Three votes to terminate driver immediately.
1 star: Four votes to terminate driver immediately.

Given the statistical flaws of the rating system, this is by far the most accurate description of the rating system you can give to your paxs.


----------



## GoneInThreeHundredSeconds (May 20, 2015)

Cristian Jimenez said:


> It's funny but I have realized that in my weekly report, I receive the feedback from PAX and the comments are: "Great service", "Uber is the best" and I have never received any bad comments...
> 
> So it means something...
> 
> ...


I don't think they will ever print bad comments for you to see,cuz I don't think drivers wanna see bad comments anyway.
I have left 5 star rating as a pax and left a comment before,so I don't know why you can not.
The rating system is very clever and it works,because drivers and pax actually cares about theirs(don't tell me you don't) and everyone tries to be that bit nicer.
2.I had a lady pax who told me that she always give 4 stars,some people think 4 as in 80% which doesn't sound too bad.But I did explained to her about rating system and I told her that she should give drivers 5,unless it's an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GoneInThreeHundredSeconds said:


> I'm gone in 300secs...Boom..£5 thank you very much.


 ^^^
You guys get £5 and not just 5 Bux? 
Travis must have been a little light-headed the last time he flew into London City Airport on that G650. 
He must think that it's all the same... Pounds, Kopeks, Dollars, Shekels, Drachmas....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> As far as the cologne goes, you must know that sweat doesn't stink, its the bacteria that stinks. So if you are showering and applying deodorant in addition to wearing clean clothes, you aren't going to stink worse than you should unless you're working more hours than you should. The rest of the advice you received was good as well. Don't deal with no bs. Period.


^^^
Start taking one or two Chlorophyll tablets every night before going to bed... almost totally eliminates the need for deodorant which only increases the need for more deodorant. Or powder. Or whatever else has been suggested.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GoneInThreeHundredSeconds said:


> I don't think they will ever print bad comments for you to see,cuz I don't think drivers wanna see bad comments anyway.
> I have left 5 star rating as a pax and left a comment before,so I don't know why you can not.
> The rating system is very clever and it works,because drivers and pax actually cares about theirs(don't tell me you don't) and everyone tries to be that bit nicer.
> 2.I had a lady pax who told me that she always give 4 stars,some people think 4 as in 80% which doesn't sound too bad.But I did explained to her about rating system and I told her that she should give drivers 5,unless it's an unpleasant experience.


^^^
Maybe they should make it so that your star would not be accepted without making a required comment.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... the only 1* I have ever gotten was due to another driver who left my pax's GRANDMA standing on the curb because it took the 86 yo lady longer than 5 minutes to get from the living room to the curb. According to my pax he ordered the car for his grandma and texted the driver that it might take her a few extra minutes to come out. Apparently, the driver waiting 5 mins, collected $5 and left Grandma wondering WTF (though I doubt Grandma knew what WTF meant) ... in either case ... REMEMBER - we are in a SERVICE industry ... a little compassion and common courtesy goes a long way to making the Uber experience better for all pax. I'm not saying you should wait for 15 minutes without getting compensated .. but considering that the person requesting the Uber for his Grandma sent a text to the UberX driver that his Grandma might need a few extra minutes to get to curb ... sheesh ... give the old lady a break ... considering she was probably alive before your parents were even a twinkle in your grandparent's eyes. And she probably would have shared a wealth of knowledge with you ... had you waited a few extra minutes. You should be so lucky as to live to 86


I leave at 5 mins usually. IF I got a text or a call as you describe I would wait longer. But that's a very unusual situation. MOST 5 minute waiting pax are not 86.

EVERY pax I have carried who looked over 70 has been on the damn CURB waiting. If all my pax were old I would probably NEVER cancel as no show. They're not drunk (maybe a little tipsy after weddings), they don't destroy your car and they are polite and punctual.

There are asshole drivers just like there are asshole pax. But for every granny left put there I'd say there are 1000 pax who are young and able bodied who just don't care.

If those 1000 didn't f*** drivers over granny would not have been left either. We wouldn't even need no show cancels 99% of the time.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> You should keep yourself clean and never try to be rude to your passengers. Ever. Under no circumstances should you waste your passengers time by going to a gas station to refuel your car or stop by a bathroom. Do those things BEFORE picking up a passenger.


Tell me again what rate you're driving for?


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> NO TEXT! Cops look for texts and they cost a bundle here. I also don't want PAX thinking I am reading texts. Pulling over and reading a text just takes money out of my pocket. I don't read texts while driving, oh well.
> 
> I call them on the phone. It gives me a chance to get them moving, and also a chance to judge how drunk or stoned they are. We get to talk about parking or pickup on the street.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, 100%!


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I'm quite certain that Uber & it's customers aren't the only ones that like having a "record" of the activity ... Good businesses keep records, *period*. Memories fade, date & time stamped records do not. Every airline, government agency, post office, police department, etc ... keep records ... they are handy for sorting out the details (or CYA) should anything ever go wrong.
> 
> We've been in business for nearly 25 years, we have an archive of every email sent or received; every file or document created; and in our cars every mile ever driven ... it's a bit harder to keep copies of every text sent or received (but we have most of those too). As one of our attorney put it "Document everything as if you'll have to defend yourself in court someday" ... we've been following that advice ever since ... and to-date we've had one vendor who tried to "strong arm" us into paying for services we didn't use with the line of "we've got more attorneys than you" ... until our attorney showed them a sample of how detailed and exhaustive our records were. That vendor quickly backed down and actually refunded our deposit, in addition to voiding the erroneous bill.
> 
> The only record we haven't needed or had until now was dash cams in our cars ... but we just ordered these dashcams (http://amzn.to/1MGX02G) and they're being installed soon.


I got a dash cam strictly for my piece of mind.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Rethink402 said:


> I got a dash cam strictly for my piece of mind.


Yep ... peace of mind & CYA


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I like Febreze UnStopables in Fresh scent.
> 
> It still absorbs odors, but it doesn't smell like Febreze (which, IMHO, is a smell everyone knows about by now, so it's like saying "hey, my car USED to smell like crap, but now I've covered it up with Febreze").
> 
> http://www.unstopables.com/en-us/scents


No kidding! So true!! I always say-
Steam clean...steam clean....steam clean!!!! Totally remove the source first whenever possible! Casandria turned me on to hydrogen peroxide, something I'd feared would bleach the carpet, but it didn't! And it kills bacteria too. But sucking the mess OUT is always the best solution long term. You can get a little green cleaner for appx $100. Worth every penny!!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, I just got a set of seat covers, so I can toss those out on the driveway, spray some car-wash soap on them, scrub them with a brush, rinse off with the garden hose, and let them dry out. (I'm not putting all those people's bacteria in my laundry...)

But yeah, I'll take a look at the mini-steam-cleaner thingies.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Steam clean...steam clean....steam clean!!!! Totally remove the source first whenever possible!


Steam clean & then place a bag of Gonzo under the seat to keep all odors out of the car. Gonzo is available at Home Depot for $6/bag ... each bag contains zeolite volcanic rock. I've been using zeolite for 20+ years to keep mildew at bay in on the boat ... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Natural-Magic-32-oz-Odor-Eliminator-for-Homes-1013/205187990


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

it's a constant fight when pax slide the pin by mistake, some you can educate but most can't be bothered just like they don't have the time to check the box to see if the address actually is where they are. pax always insist that I am a moron or Uber GPS sucks when in reality I know WTF I am doing (900 trips) and they moved the pin, oh crap the OP has now changed to mildew?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Steam clean & then place a bag of Gonzo under the seat to keep all odors out of the car. Gonzo is available at Home Depot for $6/bag ... each bag contains zeolite volcanic rock. I've been using zeolite for 20+ years to keep mildew at bay in on the boat ... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Natural-Magic-32-oz-Odor-Eliminator-for-Homes-1013/205187990


We love Gonzo! Excellent for the RV too, and you can recharge it in the sunlight. But make sure to put it on a plastic lid or something, the dust is quite messy!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> oh crap the OP has now changed to mildew?


yep .. OP talked about cologne ... and then a bunch of people commented about how to keep the car smelling fresh ... whammo new topic


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Ah, ok... that's probably where some of the crap hit the fan... driver didn't read the txt... for one reason or another.
> Too busy, too lazy, too... whatever.
> Anyway, it's a real shame that the ultimate driver has to take it on the chin for what some other clueless driver did.


I never read texts while the car is in traffic. If I am in traffic, I wait until I can pull over to read the text. I don't recommend texts at all to PAX because I can't always pull over to read a text in San Diego traffic.

In CA I believe reading a text is a moving violation, and a point against your driver license. In a 3 points and you are suspended system, that is a big deal.

It is also expensive. The ticket gets all kinds of fees added on in CA. You don't want to get caught touching your phone in traffic in CA. The cops will also ask to check your text log when you are pulled over. You don't have to agree, but they will get a search warrant for your phone if you are cited.

So no texts for me. If I happen to see the message in the tiny scroll across the screen fine, but I am not checking a text with the key in the ignition.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> it's a constant fight when pax slide the pin by mistake, some you can educate but most can't be bothered just like they don't have the time to check the box to see if the address actually is where they are. pax always insist that I am a moron or Uber GPS sucks when in reality I know WTF I am doing (900 trips) and they moved the pin, oh crap the OP has now changed to mildew?


I agree completely, some people just don't know where they are at all and trying to get information out of them is like puling teeth


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I had a good one last night.
Two women, drunk as skunks, from a bar in PB.
They put in an address and we go there.
Both drunks get out and go to the house. I end the trip and was preparing to leave a rating and view the fare.
Before I can take off one of the drunks comes back to the car and gets back in.

No problem I ask her to request a new trip. She can't do it.
She keeps requesting a car from the back seat of my car and getting cars 7 minutes away.
She CXL several trips, and hands me the phone.

She had entered the drop off address in the pick up address field. She was pinging drivers near her apartment.
I tell her the address where we are, and ask her to enter that.
She can't do it. Enters the proper address number, but her home street again.

I fix it, request an UberX and it works, I get the ping.

I really don't like working nights. That will probably be a 1 star, because all she will remember today through the hang-over is it took her 5 minutes to get a trip home from a car she was already in.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ratings isnt so much based on how clean your car is, if you know the city (hell even i use gps 99.9% of the time because while what i think would be a short cut, i rather just blame google maps). its more about you as a driver personality.

ive had terrible rides but kept chatting them up and in the end said "sorry, i dont normally mess up like this". they still didnt give me a bad rating. now to those who i picked up and had issues with and never talked to them, those clowns down rated me.

so in conclusion: its customer service 80% your car, cleanliness, driving skills 20%.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Nope, people try to bring in open containers quite often, they may know the law, but so many of these a-holes DON'T GIVE A SHIT. Sometimes they lie and say their red cups only contain water. I CANCEL 'No Show' or 'Do Not Charge' as appropriate. I am not going to charge them 'No Show' if they're arguing with me at my car window about their effing red Solo cups.
> 
> And Uber may keep track of 'Do Not Charge Rider' cancels, like they do everything else, but when I canceled that way a number of times this week, my weekly summary still had the correct acceptance rate calculation - cancellations did not count against my acceptance rate.


simple rule: anything without a cap (like a soda bottle) doesnt go into my car, period. it can be water, baby jesus' holy water, i dont care. if it spills then iit can cause my carpet to stink up due to mildew (if it is water).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> We love Gonzo! Excellent for the RV too, and you can recharge it in the sunlight. But make sure to put it on a plastic lid or something, the dust is quite messy!


Yeah ... never worried about the dust with the boat; but getting the dust off the black carpet in the Infiniti is a pain ... even though the Mister Car Wash guys have done a good job so far. But today I got a short box that slid easily under the seat and dropped the Gonzo bag into the box ... problem solved


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah ... never worried about the dust with the boat; but getting the dust off the black carpet in the Infiniti is a pain ... even though the Mister Car Wash guys have done a good job so far. But today I got a short box that slid easily under the seat and dropped the Gonzo bag into the box ... problem solved


That's what we use -plastic shoe boxes. Lay them out on the lid, then box them up when ride is in use. The biggest "stink" issue we had was our Cadillac limo. It smelled like a machine shop. I think it was parts run behind the door panel when they stretched it, even Gonzo couldn't win.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Lay them out on the lid, then box them up when ride is in use


I just leave them under the seat ... no need to box them up since the pax can't see the Gonzo or the box lid.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> biggest "stink" issue


p/u 2 ladies at W today ... they had on so much perfume, I was waiting for the oxygen masks to drop down from the overhead ... they were only going to the Four Seasons; but Gonzo dissipated the perfume odors before I got to the end of the Four Seasons driveway after dropping them off. *2 mins tops .... fresh car  ... which is good since I got another ping a few minutes later and the couple remarked how nice my car was (so obviously there was no perfume cloud lingering)


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> LAuberX has it right - no chasing around to find the passengers.
> 
> If they cannot be bothered to get the pin in the correct location, cancel, collect the 'No Show' fee and move on.
> 
> ...


-- I absolutely REFUSE to give a ride to someone with open drinks (and I usually would let Uber know the reason I cancelled the ride - and this has happened two times (they have been kind enough to give me the 5$ cancellation fee).

I am not going to risk getting a ticket for open alcoholic drinks when I don't even drink. And BTW, if you pick such passengers, you better be sure you will receive a really bad rating! Guaranteed.

Just be careful. Don't be rude. Do your best to be courteous.

Good Luck.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXpert2020 said:


> -- I absolutely REFUSE to give a ride to someone with open drinks (and I usually would let Uber know the reason I cancelled the ride - and this has happened two times (they have been kind enough to give me the 5$ cancellation fee).
> 
> I am not going to risk getting a ticket for open alcoholic drinks when I don't even drink. And BTW, if you pick such passengers, you better be sure you will receive a really bad rating! Guaranteed.
> 
> ...


^^^
Here in Vegas it's legal for passengers to drink in a livery sedan or stretch. 
I have no idea about cabs, but often when I drop off a bunch of guys at one of the strip clubs... Errr, Uhhhh... "Gentlemen's Clubs", and I'm waiting to be paid the 30 bux a head for dropping them off, people get out of cabs with drinks before going into the club, so I guess that's up to the driver. 
Lot of drinking out in the open, like on the Fourth of July when the entire curb lane of the strip for miles is filled with beer bottles and cans. 
My supervisor (For one of the "cartels") says to "not worry about it"... and if I'm ever cited they will take care of it.
But in private vehicles it's a no no.


----------

